# Shot my Steven's 200



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I finally got to shoot my new Stevens today. I bought it Sunday, camoed it and mounted an old 6.5x20 Simmons scope on it. Bore sighted it and put approx. 15 rounds thru it and then shot this 5 shot group at 100 yds. Well, the first one hit dead in the bullseye.(I think my fault, it was supposed to hit about 1 inch high) But the 4 remaining shots held pretty tight. I was very satisfied with the results especially after only paying $279.00 plus tax.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats a good looking group with a 3x9


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

oops i guess i should read that twice before replying sorry (correction)6.5x20 anyways did you prime the stock or did you just start spraying


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

The stock was originally gray composite so I bought some flat black and olive drab primer and just started spraying. The pics I took of it didn't come out too well. I might take some more in the sun light tommorrow and post.


----------



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

My buddy just got a Stevens in .223 and so far he really likes it. I did a camo paint job for him and our first outing is this weekend. Good luck and pretty nice group there.

here he is with his freshly painted stevens.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Dang. I should have sent mine to you to paint. I won't be posting any pics now.  Man, you must be some kind of artist or something.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have that same Korn shirt. Hpefully soon I'll have the same gun in .308, too!


----------



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

DOGKILLR said:


> Dang. I should have sent mine to you to paint. I won't be posting any pics now.  Man, you must be some kind of artist or something.


Nope, just a lifetime tinkerer and DIY-er. Just decided to do mine a while back, and went for it.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Kiddmen57, Did you do that with airbrush?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

great looking paint... i tell you i painted mine so well... i had to make a rifle rag ghillie and cover the thing up.... UGLY!!!

one of these days i will find someone to paint mine that can do that good of a job...

very nice!

cya

:sniper:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Man, he needs to market that. That's the best camo job I've seen. Watch out Bill Jordan might copy that.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Morning everyone,

I like the Savage 200. Looked at one at a gun show here awhile back
and had the same price.

There was a .223, 22-250, and .243. My first impression was, what a 
good deal. Upon closer examination they were well build!

Savage has always had good utility weapons and accurate.

Thanks for sharing the Field Report plus pictures.

One more thing, find out what the torque pattern the stock screws should
be, I bet that is all you will have to do to bring that bullet group together.


----------



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

DOGKILLR said:


> Kiddmen57, Did you do that with airbrush?


No, in fact, I had a write up on what i did a while back. lemme see if I can find it.........

"I painted my youte gun myself, and with great success. I suggest hitting up the local hardware store. They sell many different colors in CAMO ULTRA FLAT paint, rattle cans. Get some stencils, and have at it. be sure to add in some contrasting patches to help break up the outline. I used a brush with normal craft paint afterwards to add "sharp" contrasts. Turned out great. They also sell an ultra flat clear coat in rattle cans that dries quick.. after painting give the gun a few coats of the ultra flat clear to ensure good durability. I actually wrote a "how To" on this subject for another forum. good luck.

original post:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/275684/m ... .with+pics

Addendum to original post:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/275684/m ... 160534931/

plus I guess it worked since........"


----------



## SLYoteBoy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice paint , I like it.


----------

